# FreeNAS Installation



## Zappaesk (13. November 2012)

Ich will dieser Tage meinen NAS in Betrieb nehmen. Das OS soll wie vermutlich aus dem Thema hervorgeht FreeNAS werden. 

Ich habe mich ein wenig eingelesen in die Thematik, habe aber noch nicht gefunden ob man das Ding von einem USB Stick installieren kann. D.h. das System soll von einem Stick auf einen anderen Stick installiert werden. Betrieben soll der NAS dann von einem USB Stick aus.

Hintergrund ist, dass der Server kein optisches Laufwerk hat und ich vermeiden möchte eines aus einem anderen Rechner auszubauen zu installieren und das Ganze wieder zurückzubauen. Reine Faulheit also...

Edit: sehe gerade, dass ich auch an meinem PC FreeNAS von ner CD auf den Stick installieren kann und dann einfach den Stick in mein NAS stecken kann und gut is. Wenn das so geht, dann ist ja vorerst alles geregelt, dann hoffe ich dass mir das gelingt und ich danach nicht an der Konfiguration scheitere...


----------



## Timsu (13. November 2012)

Müsste eigentlich klappen, den Stick einfach umzustecken.
Allerdings würde ich jetzt so wenig wie möglich Zusatzeinstellungen machen, bevor es auf die finale Hardware kommt um Inkompatibilitäten zu vermeiden.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. November 2012)

Das ist klar, ich installiere und steck um. Wenn das geht, dann ist mir schon geholfen.


----------



## Hatuja (13. November 2012)

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich schon eine USB-Stick freundlich Version von FreeNAS?
Ansonsten solltest du dir schon mal einen Vorraut an USB-Sticks anlegen.
Durch die häufigen Zugriffe, u.a. durch Log-Files, sind die nämlich sehr schnell hin!


----------



## Zappaesk (13. November 2012)

Na ein USB Stick kostet nicht die Welt und solange die nicht im Wochenrhythmus hin sind ists ok und wenns zuviel wird, dann kommt halt ne SSD her.


----------



## Timsu (13. November 2012)

Das wird schon klappen, die Logfiles kann man ja sicher auf die Festplatte auslagern.
Selbst im professionellen Bereich ist eine SD Karte für ein kleines OS nicht unüblich.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. November 2012)

SO, jetzt habe ich es versucht. Es erscheint nach dem booten von CD ein Menu bei dem ich angebe, dass ich installieren will. Danach erscheint ein weiteres Menu, bei dem meine beiden Platten des PCs angezeigt werden (SSD und HDD), aber nicht der USB Stick. Es erscheint zwar noch eine dritte Auswahlmöglichkeit namens Generic 6000, aber es findet sich leider kein Hinweis darauf, dass dies mein Stick ist... 

Ist Generic 6000 der Stick oder schieße ich mir, wenn ich das auswähle irgendetwas anderes ab und lege meinen PC lahm?

Nächstes Problem, die Hardware (gehört jetzt nicht zwingend hier rein, aber wenn ich grad so schön am Schreiben bin...)

Beim Einschalten des nackigen NAS (ohne irgendwelchen bootbaren Medien drin, lediglich eine unformatierte Platte ist drin) piepst es dreimal... Speicher? Den habe ich schon nachgedrückt um sicherzu sein, dass er auch richtig steckt - es hilft aber nix...


----------



## Timsu (14. November 2012)

Denke schon, dass das der Stick ist.
Passieren tut da auch nicht solange du nichts installierst/formatierst.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. November 2012)

Na wenn ich das auswähle, dann installiert er ja da drauf. D.h. wenn das nicht der Stick ist, dann zerschieße ich was.. Aber eigentlich kanns ja nur der Stick sein, auch wenn ich diese Bezeichnung nirgends wiederfinde...


----------



## milesdavis (15. November 2012)

Du brauchst nur einen USB-Stick!
Auf diesem entpackst du das Image einfach und dann muss nix installiert werden. So hab ich das mit meinem FreeNAS vor einer Woche getan!


----------



## Timsu (15. November 2012)

Wenn nicht ziehst du einfach alle anderen Platten ab.
Man müsste aber auch wie gesagt direkt einen bootfähigen Stick erstellen können.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. November 2012)

So, jetzt habe ich ein wenig Zeit gehabt, endlich den passenden Speicher bekommen (was ne Kugelfuhr!) und mich endlich weiter mit dem NAS beschäftigen können. 

Leider funktioniert die Installation nicht. Weder wenn ich (auf meinem PC) mittels CD boote und von da aus meinen Stick als Installationslaufwerk angebe, noch wenn ich den Stick direkt mit dem entpackten iso File beschreibe kann ich booten. Es kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass der Bootmanager fehlen würde... was nun?


----------



## Timsu (21. November 2012)

Probier das mal:
http://klausns.wordpress.com/2012/01/13/installation-von-freenas-8-auf-usb-stick-4gb/


----------



## Zappaesk (23. November 2012)

So, jetzt hat eigentlich alles gut geklappt, auch die Installation von minidlna als Plugin. Allerdings kann ich vom Handy aus (was anderes hab ich nicht probiert) mit BubbleUPnP nicht auf meine Musik oder Bilder zugreifen... D.h. der DNLA Server wird gefunden, ich sehe aber keinerlei Inhalte.

Ich habe mich bei der Installation an diese minidlna.conf im FreeNAS-8.2.0-Jail perfekt konfigurieren Beschreibung gehalten, die config Datei editiert und zum Abschluss die Verzeichnisse gemountet (das man die Zielpunkte vorher anlegen muss stand nirgends und hat mich fast zum Wahnsinn getrieben bis ichs gemerkt habe).

Jetzt weiß ich nicht liegts am Bubble oder am NAS oder an mir?!

Ich weiß jetzt jedenfalls im Moment nicht weiter... Gestern habe ich mich nach langem Hörtest für einen Audio Streamer für meine Anlage im Wohnzimmer entschieden - dazu sollte aber auch der NAS die Daten bereitstellen...


----------



## joessli (23. November 2012)

Hatte das selbe Problem auch,  als ich minidlna aufgesetzt hatte. Bei mir lags an der fehlenden Berechtigung des Media Ordners. Überpfüfe dich,  ob du die Leserechte besitzt. 
Gruss joessli


----------



## Jimini (23. November 2012)

Bei solchen Problemen kann zudem ein Blick ins Log weiterhelfen. Meist kommt man der Ursache dann recht schnell auf die Schliche.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Zappaesk (23. November 2012)

Leserechte habe ich eigentlich für die Ordner für Musik, Bilder und Videos gesetzt, muss ich den Jail auch noch mit Leserechten aufmachen?

Wie schau ich ins Log?
So log von Bubble gefunden und aktiviert. Da steht was von empty container... Aber in dem entsprechenden Verzeichnis liegen ca. 500 Alben im flac Format! Das ganze in einer Verzeichnisstruktur für jeden Künstler und darunter für jedes Album. Daran sollte er sich aber nicht stören?!

Ach ja, auf das Verzeichnis inkl. der Ganzen Struktur drunter kann ich vom Handy aus (und auch vom PC) problemlos zugreifen. Daraus schließe ich mal, dass die Rechte passen.

So, jetzt habe ich mir auch mal das log von minidlna angesehen. Der scannt schlicht und ergreifend nicht die Verzeichnisse. Wie kann ich den dazu zwingen?

Also Plugin neu installiert und siehe da es tut! Anscheinend haben noch mehr Leute das Problem - zumindest wenn man den diversen ähnlichen Threads in anderen Foren glauben darf. Da scheint es aktuell ein paar Probleme mit FreeNAS 8.3 und dem Plugin miniDLNA zu geben - meins ist gelöst!


----------



## Falk (25. November 2012)

Die Anleitung oben (meine ) bezieht sich auf FreeNAS 8.2.0 - mit 8.3.0 habe ich noch nicht rumexperimentiert.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. November 2012)

Die Anleitung hat mir geholfen, danke! Allerdings habe ich die zusätzlichen Pfade dann doch in der Maske unter AUX angegeben. 
Ich glaube mein Fehler war, dass ich das Plugin aktiviert habe bevor meine Verzeichnisse richtig gemounted waren. Dann konnte nicht gescannt werden und auch nach diversen Reboots hat erst schlicht das Scanning verweigert...


----------



## Falk (26. November 2012)

ja, das mit dem mounten der Verzeichnisse ist gar nicht so einfach. Da hatte ich auch schon Probleme. Vielleicht ergänze ich meinen Blog-Eintrag entsprechend, damit andere es da leichter haben. Man muss ja eigentlich nur daran denken, die Verzeichnisse vorher zu mounten.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. November 2012)

Ja das wäre sicherlich hilfreich. Ansonsten ists ja eigentlich ganz simpel.


----------

